# Vhf hand held vs console mounted?



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking for a radio to go off shore with. My boat is only 20ft and is a 4° v jon boat so I im a little,scard to go far without maybe both. Any have praises or complains for either?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

For that, get you a handheld. Most nowadays float and have different wattages to save batteries. I take a handheld with me but dont turn it on often. I have actually used it more while sitting on the beach to listen to whats going on more then any other time.
But if you can afford both and the mobile unit doesnt take up much space...Always better with two.


----------

